# pigeon has not returned home been 3 days



## serkz! (Apr 30, 2012)

hey there everyone.
i have 2 homing pigeons that ive been looking after for over a year now. 
both have homed well at the loft i built for them in my garden. i let them out frequently and they come back in when its feeding time. 
3 days ago i took them 7 miles away from their home and flew them. a day later the male pigeon returned but not the other one. its been 3 days now and theres no sign of her. im getting a little anxious and worried now...
they usually fly everywhere together. never alone. and when i flew them they where flying together. couple laps around the area that i let them off and then heading home...
has anybody got any experience on this matter? 
anyone had the same problem?
if you could just give me suggestions and share your views with me id be grateful.
its very saddening, i feel like ive lost one of my children.


----------



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

let the male fly.. if its in the surroundings she might see him and fly to your place.. also the normal sound you do when its feeding time maybe help to come if she hear it


----------



## serkz! (Apr 30, 2012)

pluviru said:


> let the male fly.. if its in the surroundings she might see him and fly to your place.. also the normal sound you do when its feeding time maybe help to come if she hear it


hi. i have tried all of that already... but still no sign of her.


----------



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

dont worry i have had the same problem before but with a young bird he returned 2 days later to my loft
i hope your bird returns. Good luck!


----------



## serkz! (Apr 30, 2012)

dragoons.izzy said:


> dont worry i have had the same problem before but with a young bird he returned 2 days later to my loft
> i hope your bird returns. Good luck!


hi, thanks for your reply/
its been around 5 days now. still no sign of her...


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

when I have a bird not return, it is usually because it was a hawks dinner.


----------



## serkz! (Apr 30, 2012)

klondike goldie said:


> when I have a bird not return, it is usually because it was a hawks dinner.


hi, there arent hawks here in london. the only predator to a pigeon would be a cat...


----------



## Sighthound (Dec 7, 2007)

I think you'll find London has a very high population of hawks and falcons.


----------



## serkz! (Apr 30, 2012)

Sighthound said:


> I think you'll find London has a very high population of hawks and falcons.


hi, there isnt. ive been here over 20+ years and i have never seen a hawk. ive even searched it up on the net before i got my pigeons, to prevent any attack in the future. but it tells you clearly that london (UK) is not the correct environment for a hawk to live in. and especially falcons! there just isnt any.
however there is hawk anf falcon fanciers. that keep them as pets. this is a very low percentage though.


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

serkz! said:


> hi, there arent hawks here in london. the only predator to a pigeon would be a cat...




http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/ea...hunt-down-handbag-dogs-in-central-London.html


----------



## serkz! (Apr 30, 2012)

klondike goldie said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/ea...hunt-down-handbag-dogs-in-central-London.html


i have read this article. its of one incident. it simply doesn't support the idea that there are high numbers of hawks in london, i repeat its a very low percentage.


----------



## serkz! (Apr 30, 2012)

klondike goldie said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/ea...hunt-down-handbag-dogs-in-central-London.html



and also the hawks that have attacked the little dogs are of pest controls. that are trained to kill mice,rats,feral pigeons and other forms of pests. which backs my statement that there isnt any wild hawks here.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well if they fly together, and one didn't make it back with the other one, then I would figure that a bird of prey or some other predator probably got the other one. Two pigeons out flying alone aren't really safe. That's why they live in flocks. More eyes to watch for predators. Possible that she was injured and somehow still gets back, but kind of unlikely. Sorry.


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

serkz! said:


> and also the hawks that have attacked the little dogs are of pest controls. that are trained to kill mice,rats,feral pigeons and other forms of pests. which backs my statement that there isnt any wild hawks here.


Do you think a hawk can tell the difference between a feral pigeon and a homing pigeon?


----------



## Sighthound (Dec 7, 2007)

Beg to differ.
Google peregrine cams in London. 
Sparrowhawks are also very numerous.
If you google sparrowhawks london you'll find just how common they are.

You never realise they are there until you keep pigeons.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Are these actual homing pigoens? 7 miles should be nothing for a homer, yet even the one that came home took more than a day when it should have 15 minutes or so. All pigeons want to stay at home but not all have the ABILITY to come home from a distance even if they have the desire to be home. Had you taken these birds that distance before? She may have gotten lost. Sorry to say it may be time to search for a new mate for your present guy.


----------



## serkz! (Apr 30, 2012)

Sighthound said:


> Beg to differ.
> Google peregrine cams in London.
> Sparrowhawks are also very numerous.
> If you google sparrowhawks london you'll find just how common they are.
> ...


hi, i just hope shes alright. and that she joined another group or something.
thanks for your response anyway


----------



## serkz! (Apr 30, 2012)

Woodnative said:


> Are these actual homing pigoens? 7 miles should be nothing for a homer, yet even the one that came home took more than a day when it should have 15 minutes or so. All pigeons want to stay at home but not all have the ABILITY to come home from a distance even if they have the desire to be home. Had you taken these birds that distance before? She may have gotten lost. Sorry to say it may be time to search for a new mate for your present guy.



hi there, thanks for your response. yes these are homing pigeons. i bought them off a top breeder in the uk. i have taken the birds up to a few miles but this time i went up to 7. today i took the cock to the same location and let him fly (7 miles) just so maby he could find her. he was home within the hour... i phoned a few places. next week im going to go and pick up a hen for him. nothing else i could do but be upset about it.
regards


----------



## serkz! (Apr 30, 2012)

klondike goldie said:


> Do you think a hawk can tell the difference between a feral pigeon and a homing pigeon?


hi, thats not the point i was trying to make. 
thanks for your response anyway.regards


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

there were when i was a falconer's apprentice, many many many more keepers inside, and just outside of london, and other major cities across the pond, than there were big keepers of BOPs and often described catching many caught wild ones to pick through to use. most falcons here, were brought originally from english settlers, and many document depict and describe falconry from the area, and how wild falcons often escaped or were released. also many of the shows they show about peregrine falcons show them in london or new york ect and other major cities as best places that they condense and nest in large numbers because of abundant and natural like easy prey and architecture very good and similar to natural environment. the white doves in any less than flock of half dozen are especially easy prey because stand out from color, but then again so many racing pigeons fly so often with no trouble, they may still have an edge if your one makes it back. i have a male roller a prized cock that i keep letting out with my others after say never again, and each time he is immediately targeted by a peregrine, and rolls out when hit, but then hides from a day to week before coming home, even when release the flock and his mate/s. so maybe she will return, or even if injured heard of some on here who rescue then heal up and release then homers go home, so maybe in week to month she will just pop back up, depending on her homing instinct. good luck!


----------



## Sighthound (Dec 7, 2007)

serkz! said:


> hi, i just hope shes alright. and that she joined another group or something.
> thanks for your response anyway


No problem. 
It's a sad fact that losing birds is part of pigeon keeping.
She still may come back. I stay in Scotland and have lost half my young birds to peregrines. 
Im originally from London and my Dad still keeps pigeons there, he regularly loses birds to hawks and falcons.
Fingers crossed she'll return.


----------



## serkz! (Apr 30, 2012)

laughingdog said:


> there were when i was a falconer's apprentice, many many many more keepers inside, and just outside of london, and other major cities across the pond, than there were big keepers of BOPs and often described catching many caught wild ones to pick through to use. most falcons here, were brought originally from english settlers, and many document depict and describe falconry from the area, and how wild falcons often escaped or were released. also many of the shows they show about peregrine falcons show them in london or new york ect and other major cities as best places that they condense and nest in large numbers because of abundant and natural like easy prey and architecture very good and similar to natural environment. the white doves in any less than flock of half dozen are especially easy prey because stand out from color, but then again so many racing pigeons fly so often with no trouble, they may still have an edge if your one makes it back. i have a male roller a prized cock that i keep letting out with my others after say never again, and each time he is immediately targeted by a peregrine, and rolls out when hit, but then hides from a day to week before coming home, even when release the flock and his mate/s. so maybe she will return, or even if injured heard of some on here who rescue then heal up and release then homers go home, so maybe in week to month she will just pop back up, depending on her homing instinct. good luck!


hey dude, thanks alot for your response. thanks for the info and research. its good to present someone with detailed info. but i really do hope she returns, i miss her and most importantly her friend misses her so much! i could just see how sad he looks. and this upsets me a great deal. a very great deal. i originally got them both after my 2 brothers past away and theyve been my companion ever since. helped me alot in so many ways. i didnt wanna share this but i guess honesty is best. im gunna wait about a week or so and if theres still no sign of her then im just gunna accept and try find him another friend. thanks again and regards.


----------



## serkz! (Apr 30, 2012)

Sighthound said:


> No problem.
> It's a sad fact that losing birds is part of pigeon keeping.
> She still may come back. I stay in Scotland and have lost half my young birds to peregrines.
> Im originally from London and my Dad still keeps pigeons there, he regularly loses birds to hawks and falcons.
> Fingers crossed she'll return.



hello sir! sorry i wasnt trying to disagree with you earlier or anything. just speaking from what i thought i knew. but you obviously have experience with hawks... and im sorry to hear about your birds. its just sad... would you have any suggestions? like for example have a bigger flock? get more birds... letting them out in particular conditions and so on... greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

ive heard to let them out more in evening or sparaticaly so BOPs dont just get idea that dinner is served at any particular time, but i must have one that just waits for my one cock to come out, as whenever i let that roller out he is in trouble were rest hardly have any trouble if at all.


----------



## pulsev2 (May 19, 2019)

serkz! said:


> hey there everyone.
> i have 2 homing pigeons that ive been looking after for over a year now.
> both have homed well at the loft i built for them in my garden. i let them out frequently and they come back in when its feeding time.
> 3 days ago i took them 7 miles away from their home and flew them. a day later the male pigeon returned but not the other one. its been 3 days now and theres no sign of her. im getting a little anxious and worried now...
> ...


I’ve had that problem. Just keep looking. If over 2 weeks then probably not gonna come back. I’ve lost 2 birds that I thought were gone taken from me by hawks when I was at work and they came back to the loft and waited for me to let them in Very sad. If they are a mated pair, usually one cannot rest until the other is back. But they come out of that phase after about 3 weeks or so


----------

